
San Francisco's mayor declared state of emergency as the coronavirus spread - abhas9
https://www.businessinsider.com/san-francisco-state-of-emergency-coronavirus-covid19-outbreak-2020-2?r=US&IR=T
======
merricksb
Discussed earlier...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22419424](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22419424)

------
gdubs
To put the headline in context, this is a necessary move to unlock funding for
preparation and potential mitigation.

~~~
anonsivalley652
I think it's a wise move because of both outcomes:

1\. There is no pandemic - it's a valuable, real-world logistics and pain-
points training exercise.

2\. There is a moderate pandemic - they had extra time and resources to
prepare.

I just doubt any governmental body besides perhaps even the US military could
build 8000+ of bed capacity, positive air pressure triage and care facilities
in 8 days as happened in China. That was an organizational, logistics and
execution achievement. Different agencies globally should be sharing
information and best-practices across countries, not going all puffery
nationalistic. Solidarity or divided-we-fall.

~~~
jamesrcole
> _I think it 's a wise move because of both outcomes: 1\. There is no
> pandemic ... 2\. There is a moderate pandemic_

Given the information that we currently do and don't have, there's clearly
more possibilities than just those two. (I am not making any claim about how
likely any particular possibility is)

------
awb
This is a preemptive declaration of emergency. As of today, there are no
confirmed cases of coroavirus in SF.

~~~
dekhn
At least two people infected with coronavirus were treated in SF (UCSF).

~~~
anonsivalley652
To be clear, it was a couple who were vacationing in Wuhan, picked it up
there, then quarantined at their home, but both got worse and they had to be
hospitalized.

[https://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/coronavirus-San-
Franc...](https://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/coronavirus-San-Francisco-
UCSF-UC-San-Benito-15028812.php)

